# Triple d's ranch



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

I just wrapped up a trip at Triple D's Ranch in Emelle, Al. It was a great trip with friendly people. There was a group of six of with boats and it is trolling motor only ponds. We ended up with a total of 143 bass in one day of fishing with a 6.5 being the biggest and also bigger fish being lost at the jump or caught in debris.This ranch has 5 or 6 ponds two of them are 40+ acres and the others ranging from 15 to 20 acres. This was my biggest at 5.5lbs. the average weight of the fish were around 3 pounds. My fish were all caught on a Berkely power worm 7" motor oil.


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

Triple D Ranch - Dove, Deer, Duck & Turkey Hunting, & Bass Fishing


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a fun trip.....motor oil worm? Is it made by BP???


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice catch ..... Congrats


----------



## FireTiger (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice Catch!


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow! That place looks like it'd be worth $85. I might be interested in trying it out. Any tips on which lake to go to?


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

*triple d ranch*

I would go to the 40 acre lake. it has big fish as well as the horseshoe lake. The people who own the ranch are very helpful letting you know where to fish. You will probably need to make reservations if you go.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Jason said:


> Sounds like a fun trip.....motor oil worm? Is it made by BP???


 LMAO, I thought similar thoughts when I first saw it!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^ HA, come to think of it with this guy mostly in a shaddow I thought it was you Jason, Very sorry for the offiense OUTDOORKID


----------

